

How to read a book - mfalcon
http://www.freestylemind.com/how-to-read-a-book/#more-523

======
mquander
Of course, this article is worth it just for the author's solution to his
common problem of "I can't remember when the hell I read this book or what was
in it" with an ingenious technique -- he puts a Post-It on the book saying
"2003/04."

But if you stopped reading in a rush to put Post-It notes on all of your books
before you forget about them, click back quick -- the best is yet to come!
Have you ever thought, "I want to put all my books in numerical order," but
the books don't have readily accessible numbers on them? Just rank them all
from 1-10 and mark it on the spine! Nothing could be easier!

I'll have to give these techniques a shot. They sure sound a lot easier than
_actually fucking thinking about the book as I read it,_ which I have been
naïvely wasting a great deal of my time on.

~~~
zackattack
hahaha, exactly

you think about what the author says, you try to apply it to different
situations, you aspire to examine its rigor. and by doing so you create
multiple "reference points" for your memory

------
malloreon
So this suggests..."read it more than once, writing down which parts were
tough to understand?"

That's...it?

~~~
RevRal
There's a lot to it.

By writing your thoughts down, asking the book questions, and sorting the
author's points you are keeping yourself focused _and_ cementing the thoughts
into your memory.

You'll get better at coming up with mnemonics on the fly, sorting out bad
books, and referencing books later down the road.

It's a skill that takes dedication and time to learn, don't discount it.

~~~
Ixiaus
I think the commenter was pointing out the lack of depth in the article, the
author more-or-less just skimmed the subject.

I completely agree with what you've said, it's a process I came to on my own
over the course of my self education. Mnemonics, closed-eye review of
material, note taking, and spaced repetition of important memorizable
information (which takes a discerning eye to determine) are the key skills and
habits that make my readings more efficient and effective.

------
antpicnic
I suggest reading the classic "How to Read a Book" by Mortimer Adler and
Charles Van Doren

[http://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Touchstone-
book/dp/06712...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Read-Book-Touchstone-
book/dp/0671212095/ref=sr_1_1)

~~~
RevRal
Ah, everyone's favorite book to be a smartass about.

Great suggestion antpicnic. I consider this book to be the foundation of my
higher education. Seriously, by not using the methods of this book, you'll
always be a tier lower than your potential.

------
osswid
I used to revere books, but after buying one too many that would have been
better at article length (and often started out as such), I've become more
guarded with the time I'm willing to invest in a book. Some books are worth a
re-read, but an increasing fraction that I encounter now aren't worth a first.

"The 48 Laws of Power" is an example. I originally read this as a magazine
article, which was great. I excitedly bought the 452 page book of the same
title when it came out, but unfortunately it didn't cover much more than the
magazine article I had already read; it was just book length.

~~~
zackattack
as an aside, when i was a bit younger i bought "the art of seduction" with the
naive aim of studiously applying its techniques towards my own romantic goal.

~~~
SlowOnTheUptake
Evidently it worked for the author. He got you to buy his book.

~~~
zackattack
you can always win by playing to people's egos, or fundamental reinforcers
(food/sex/sleep/drinking)

